
Why We Need a Federal Job Guarantee – Jacobin - shanacarp
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2017/02/federal-job-guarantee-universal-basic-income-investment-jobs-unemployment/
======
dmitrygr
The "conservative estimate" of 15e6 new people in need of jobs cannot be right
if the calim that this will pay more than McDonalds and Walmart is. It will be
more as people will flee all places paying less than FJG, which even now there
are > 15e6 of.

